
Life returns to an eerie Chernobyl - yannis
http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/711752--life-returns-to-an-eerie-chernobyl
======
gritzko
My friend Makar studied how radiation affected populations of mice. I mean, he
actually caught great numbers of mice somewhere on Urals in a disaster zone.
The conclusion was: mice adapted, there are no statistically distinguishable
differences compared to a normal population.

------
hussong
"They are 75, 80 and 81 years old" -- Well, if I was 81 years old, I wouldn't
care all that much about radiation either.

------
callmeed
I spent part of 2 summers (in '98 & '00) in some of the cities/villages near
the exclusion zone (as close as 30-40 miles from the plant). Seen the road
barriers and warning signs. Met kids and adults with cancer from the
radiation.

Ukraine has a wonderful culture and beautiful people. It's a shame that this
happened to them.

------
coconutrandom
I was looking up more about the current state of Chernobyl and this came up.

<http://www.kiddofspeed.com>

~~~
wglb
This is a great story, but I think it might not be totally true.

~~~
Luc
I thought this was outed as a hoax years ago. E.g.
<http://articles.latimes.com/2004/jul/06/world/fg-chernobyl6>

~~~
coconutrandom
oh wow!

